# Library Spotlight - Frozen Piano



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 19, 2019)

Get it here: https://hermansamples.com/


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 19, 2019)

That was unexpected, thank you so much for the positive review!


----------



## CGR (Sep 20, 2019)

Cory's walk-throughs are some of the very best out there. No hype or over-talking. Simply a comprehensive exploration with some superb ideas and compositions.


----------



## Scalms (Sep 21, 2019)

wow, Sounds awesome! thanks for reviewing


----------

